
Dynamic Selection of Camera Angles for Minecraft Models - btrekkie
https://www.paperpickaxe.com/blog/selecting_camera_angles
======
cfonger
Interesting variant on the max cover problem, but using visible surface area
rather than the total surface area of visible sides. If only this existed when
I was playing the Sims.

